# why cant i find T8 48 inch grow bulbs cheap ?



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

i can find T12 40 watters all day long for like $9 apiece - thats what i'm running now with good results in a 2X ODNO setup - but i know that same fixture would put out more light with T8's - but the only ones i can find are ridiculous pricey - what is the deal with these T8's ? i just dont understand - am i just stupid or something ? hahahahahahahahahah - wait - dont answer that - hahahahahahhaah


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

What T8 grow lights are you looking at? You add the word Gro and the price goes up automatically.

Look at www.saveonlighting.com

They also have T12 GroLux Std and WS at the best price I can find.


----------

